# Ipod Touch 4g and Movies



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there any legal way to download movies on the Ipod touch 4g?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know this is what you had in mind, but the Netflix app will let you view streaming movies if you have a Netflix subscription, which doesn't cost that much.

Alternately, you can find software to let you rip your DVDs to files viewable on iPod.

Downloading from the Internet movies you don't own is frowned on by the management here....and by me, for that matter! I'm pretty sure they don't allow discussions of it here.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You should be able to buy/rent movies from the iTunes app on the device as well.  Obviously you need to be connected to wifi to do that.  But you can also buy/rent them from the desktop iTunes client and sync them over.

As THC mentioned, Netflix also works great on iThings (and any mobile device they've developed a client for, really).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

D'oh!

I forgot all about the iTunes capability.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

iTunes is made for this or you can use the iTunes software to put any movie files you already own onto your iPod. We do this all the time.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I didn't mean to do anything illegal!  I just meant if I have a DVD at home of something could it be downloaded to an Ipod touch.  Or through the library etc.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It's not illegal, not at all. If you have a Mac, use handbrake to rip the DVD onto your Mac and them drag that movie file into iTunes to transfer onto your iPod. I'm not sure which software to use on a pc, but someone will.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

We have a Dell laptop.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Handbrake works on the PC just download the PC version.  Some DVDs will require a decoder as well.


----------

